# When do you stop your fertilyser distribution?



## Brabantia (Jan 5, 2016)

During a complete vegetation cycle when do you stop the fertiliser distribution? (if this is necessary of cause!). I presume it is before the flowering but at which state of development of the shoot or of the spathe?
I am not using a bloom booster fertiliser but a 3-1-2 or a MSU belgian copy.
I ask this question because I have observed that some of my Cattleya have aborted their flowering this year.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 5, 2016)

*fertilizer*

Brabanita,

I assume you are referring to Akerne's rain mix food?
I use it year round as recommended and have found no bud abortion on my catts this year.

Regards,

David


----------



## Ray (Jan 5, 2016)

I have used a derivative of that formula (K-Lite) at every watering for over four years now, and I have seen no issues.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 5, 2016)

I never stop supplying nutrients.
As long as the growing environment/conditions remain constant just keep feeding.

If you are growing deciduous varieties then there could be exceptions that affect flowering.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm growing in the apartment; no real Winter so continuous feeding..


----------



## Brabantia (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you all for your responses. But ... I am not sure you have well understand my question. I re-formulate this one: do you stop the fertilyser distribution when a plant is near flowering or when it is in flower?
On the Net I read that when a plant shows signs of flowering this is because it has accumulated enough energy (and sugar) to flower. So it does not need any additional fertilyser. What is your opinion on this subject?
Monocotman: yes I use Akerne RM (1/4 distributions) with my 3-1-2 (in order to decrease K+).


----------



## gonewild (Jan 5, 2016)

Brabantia said:


> Thank you all for your responses. But ... I am not sure you have well understand my question. I re-formulate these: do you stop the fertilyser distribution when a plant is near flowering or when it is in flower?
> On the Net I read that when a plant shows signs of flowering this is because it has accumulated enough energy (and sugar) to flower. So it does not need any additional fertilyser. What is your opinion on this subject?



Continue fertilizing.


----------



## Justin (Jan 5, 2016)

I fertilize every watering including when in flower.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 5, 2016)

If the plant is growing and/or flowering, it is using energy. The only time this is not the case is when a deciduous plant is dormant -- then no fertilizer OR water.


----------



## Ray (Jan 6, 2016)

^ like she said ^


----------



## Brabantia (Jan 6, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> If the plant is growing and/or flowering, it is using energy. The only time this is not the case is when a deciduous plant is dormant -- then no fertilizer OR water.



if I well understand you don't accept the theory which says that a matured pseudobulbs has stored enough energy to ensure a flowering and maintain these?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 6, 2016)

Im with them - less fertilizer in winter but flowering cycle makes no difference.
I've not experienced bud drop with my Catts and I fertilize continuously, year round.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 6, 2016)

Brabantia said:


> if I well understand you don't accept the theory which says that a matured pseudobulbs has stored enough energy to ensure a flowering and maintain these?



The only ones I know of where this might apply are the catesetum group. Once the pseudobulbs are mature, they start dropping their leaves to go dormant, so watering/fertilizing them at that point is harmful to them. Any other orchid that doesn't go dormant at that stage is still growing and therefore in need of nutrients.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 6, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> The only ones I know of where this might apply are the catesetum group. Once the pseudobulbs are mature, they start dropping their leaves to go dormant, so watering/fertilizing them at that point is harmful to them. Any other orchid that doesn't go dormant at that stage is still growing and therefore in need of nutrients.



Is fertilizer harmful when they are dormant? Or just not used?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 6, 2016)

gonewild said:


> Is fertilizer harmful when they are dormant? Or just not used?



I'm not a scientist, but logic tells me that if they are dormant, and water will rot their roots, and water is the carrier of the fertilizer, they would be harmed if they are watered with fertilizer. Or would you put dry fertilizer straight onto them? in that case, probably just not used.

Trick question, I suppose?


----------



## gonewild (Jan 6, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> I'm not a scientist, but logic tells me that if they are dormant, and water will rot their roots, and water is the carrier of the fertilizer, they would be harmed if they are watered with fertilizer. Or would you put dry fertilizer straight onto them? in that case, probably just not used.
> 
> Trick question, I suppose?



Yeah it turned trick. I thought maybe you knew a reason why the nutrients might be harmful rather than just the moisture causing root loss.
So it would actually be the water needing to be restricted and not the fertilizer.

Nobile Dendrobiums are reactive to fertilizer applied as they go into dormancy. But I dont think the fertilizer is harmful but does alter the growth and flower results.

A lot of the concepts of not fertilizing during winter dates back to when fertilizer was applied heavily once per month, the old way before modern fertilizers came into play.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2016)

Some plants (many) have evolved to go dormant. They should not be fed then but should be encouraged to rest (by chilling, and drying) If not they will expire eventually.

Laelia speciosa and Euchile citrina are just 2 examples. I believe some Paphs fall into this catagory too. armeniacum, parishii, tigrinum, fairrieanum etc. Probably many more. Some may need drying but not necessarily too much cooling. niveum, godefroyae.
Xavier mentioned weak growth growing some non-stop and I agree with him.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> If the plant is growing and/or flowering, it is using energy. The only time this is not the case is when a deciduous plant is dormant -- then no fertilizer OR water.



 No water!? Does not compute!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 8, 2016)

In some cases dormant plants do receive dew, but you'd need to know the weather data for an area to know that, and then if you did occasionally mist or whatever you'd likely want to mirror nature and not include food in the water.


----------



## Brabantia (Jan 9, 2016)

My question was: may I continue to deliver fertilyser when a plant is near flowering or in flowers ?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 9, 2016)

yes.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 9, 2016)

Back up.......
The answer is....... yes.
Yes you can.


----------



## Brabantia (Jan 10, 2016)

Thank you all for your comments.


----------

